# First Shooting Video - Target Practise 22ft



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys

This is my first of hopefully many videos. A little target practise from 22ft, 9.5mm steel, Bill hays slingshot.

I am a pretty bad shot but learning every day. Sorry for the poor quality and camera positioning, will change on the next video. I didn't realise how zoomed in it was haha!

Here it is anyway:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Job LB...

We all gotta start somewhere,,, I tell you what your first vid was much better than my first shooting vid...

You will be a champ in no time

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow Luke! You sure got that up fast







Nice one.
A few layers of lighter cloth will stop those bounce-outs cold, mate.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, buns I will put some in later!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are getting there -- you'll be snuffing candles in no time.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job. When your having fun and have a desire you WILL get better and better!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice shooting and vid. Have fun and keep up the great work!


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good LB, Im in a similar boat as you. But we are in the right place for guidance and improvement.


----------

